# My Cure



## A_Ice26 (Nov 19, 2015)

The cure is pretty simple:

1) Not be scared of it- The more quickly you come to terms with your situation the more quickly you will start to ignore it and start to recover. Eventually you'll completely forget you have it.

2) Immerse yourself in activities- Finding ways to get your mind off it makes you stronger because the disorder obviously wasn't strong enough to hold your attention the whole time. And you will recognize that, it's just like a little itch that you won't even care about once it is ignored.

3) Diet and sleep- Avoid sugar and caffeine for an extended time, and make sure you get an ample amount of sleep, more than 6 hours.

Trust me! This thing cannot take hold of you. There is a hope and a future for everyone.

If anyone wants to contact me for more information please feel free to contact me. I'd be glad to share more about my experience.


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey bud! Yes I would like to hear about ur dp experience and symptoms and how u overcame this horrible disorder!


----------



## Hopeplz2015 (Nov 23, 2015)

Please help me. Id love to hear how you got better


----------



## Epsilon (May 22, 2015)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20892-the-holy-grail-of-curing-dpdr/

You basically said that in simplified form.

Not saying it's bad information, but yeah, that will probably help a lot of people.

Getting integrated back into life is one of the things that will at least take anxiety away from it.


----------



## Jml02 (Jan 19, 2015)

Agreed


----------

